# Temperatures



## Yolanda (Oct 10, 2008)

What temperature range are your food supplies exposed to?
At what temp would you be concerned about shortened shelf life or spoilage?


----------



## dilligaf (Oct 17, 2008)

our basic staples (flour sugar etc) are in a 45-75 degree range at all times. Any veg in the root cellar is 45-60 at all times. Being that most of our food storage is homegrown and home preserved we do not store as much or the same as what most people would have to or in the same manner as they would. Any extreme temps would alter storage life of most products .


a couple snippets that may help...


The storage area should be located where the average temperature can be kept above 32 degrees Fahrenheit and below 70 F. Remember that the cooler the storage area, the longer the retention of quality and nutrients. You should always store cans in a cool, clean & dry place where temperatures must be below 85 degrees. It is advisable to keep temperature between 50-70 degrees but not at the freezing temperatures

The storage area should be dry (less than 15 percent humidity), and adequately ventilated to prevent condensation of moisture on packaging material. Food should not be stored on the floor; the lowest shelf should be 2-3 feet off the floor. Date and rotate food every 6-12 months. Replace foods as used.

When designing and building a food-storage area, minimize areas where insects and rodents can hide. As practical, seal all cracks and crevices. Eliminate any openings that insects or rodents may use to gain entrance to the storage area.

Electrical equipment such as freezers, furnaces and hot water heaters should not be housed in the storage area. These appliances produce heat, which unnecessarily increases storage temperatures.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Anyone thought or actually dug a hole/cellar for food storage (those who live in the South where basements are rare)? Been thinking about it when we build our home in the far future. Underground seems to stay a more regulated temp.


----------



## Fetthunter (Oct 14, 2008)

I live in the south, and the temperature in our basement stays between 50-70 degrees year-round. With temps in that range, I'm not worried about shortened shelf lifes. Our basement has a panty room in it, and also a bathroom, which we could turn into an improvised pantry if need be.


----------



## dilligaf (Oct 17, 2008)

yup we have a root cellar that we dug into the side of the mtn . It works well so far although it was a WHOLE LOT of work to do as well since we do everything by primitve means.


----------

